# Sam Galaxy S5 G900T Firmware



## eidairaman1 (Sep 13, 2016)

I just recently downgraded from Marshmallow 6.0.1 to KitKat 4.4.2 due to an update I accidently downloaded and was trying to start which would prevent downgrading versions. Any custom roms yall recommend? I Previously had a GS4 from ATT but they locked the bootloader down.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Takers?


----------

